# UA 81003 coding



## kmayfield (Jul 23, 2010)

I was told that the proper coding for the 81003 is a 25 modifier on the office visit and a qw on the 81003.  However, when billing this with an office visit and another procedure (say an injection) the code is denied.  We ran it through claim check with a 59 modifier and they have paid however, we were told using a 59 modifier to get paid on a UA is fraud. Can someone shed some light on this topic? Also, did the UA code go to Go432 for Medicare or was that just the 80101? 

Kelly M


----------

